# Dc86!!!!!!!



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Finally


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep, as mentioned in this thread as well....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/watchtime-d%FCsseldorf-5002377-post49498437.html#post49498437

Press release and newsletter will go out tomorrow when Watchtime Düsseldorf is going to welcome special guests and exhibitors. I will drive down to Düsseldorf tomorrow to join the opening event and maybe I can get some „live-from-the-show-pics".

In the meantime: Here's something to read until the newsletter and press release are out:

Since being founded in 1994, Damasko has been developing and implementing innovative materials and manufacturing technologies. The technical repertoire includes surface hardening processes and coatings as well as micro ball bearings, magnetic field shields or crown and rotary ring constructions. The manufactory calibers A35-1 from the year 2010 and H35 from 2012 have their own base works with both automatic and manual wind.

Now the DC86 chronograph becomes the new flagship of the collection. Behind it is the story of another movement. Based on the the proven work horse ETA/Valjoux 7750 Damasko designed the chronograph caliber C51 with exactly jumping minute counter, which shows the full 60 minutes stopped from the middle; Sharing this position with the stop second. This was inspired by the historical chronograph caliber Lemania 5100, which was often used for aviator watches (Orfina, Tutima to name just two).








[pic courtesy of Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur]

It was a long path of try and tribulation: After a first implementation in modular design, it became clear that an integrated chronograph mechanism would be the better option. Thus, 2013 began with the work on a corresponding caliber. The base movement chosen again was the proven chrono movement ETA 7750.

After four years of development work in-house, they were on target in 2017 and presented the caliber C51. The focus point of the redesign was the jumping minute stop hand, for which a new mechanism was constructed, involving, among other things, five additional gears.

The new C51 movement in the DC 80 chronograph had its premiere, dispensing entirely with auxiliary dials and concentrating on the seconds and minutes counters from the center.

But the caliber C51 can do a lot more. Thanks to the integrated chronograph mechanism, it is possible to place a date disc directly under the dial - not implemented deep inro the movement, as with some modular constructions. And the free space on the dial can be used for other ads, such as the display of a second time zone.

After the chronograph DC 82 with stop minute hand and date display, the model DC 86 now appears as the next sequel. The DC 86 is equipped with the Damasko caliber C51-6, which in addition to the stop second and minute out of the middle also counts the hours - on a sub-dial at «6». At «9» you will find the small second, while at «3» there is an additional 24-hour display, which always moves in the same way as the main time.

The display of stop seconds and minutes out of the center is a benefit to readability supported by the color scheme: all chronograph functions are „green", the fully colored seconds hand and the minute hand with a green tip (plane silhouette) as well as the index and hand of the hour sub counter at the «6».


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

Great news! 
Time to save some $$. I'm interested to see the full specs.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The watch knob said:


> Great news!
> Time to save some $$. I'm interested to see the full specs.


Specs:

DAMASKO CHRONOGRAPH DC 86 BLACK

Movement:
Damasko automatic caliber C51-6 (based on ETA 7750), Ø 30.4 mm, height 8 mm; 29 jewels; 28,800 a / h; Power reserve 48 hour

Functions:
Hours, Minutes, Small Seconds; Chronograph with center seconds, minute and small hour counter, additional 24-hour display, date indication

Case:
Ice-hardened stainless steel with Damest coating, Ø 42 mm, height 13,9 mm; solid screwed back, screw-in crown, integrated magnetic field protection, wr 10atm

Crystal:
Domed sapphire crystal, anti-reflected coating on the inside

Bezel:
The bezel is available in different variations: hours 1 to 11; classic minute scale from 5 to 55; a countdown bezel; one directional diver's bezel

Strap:
Leather with pin buckle

Retail:
€ 3580, - (on strap)


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

Do I understand correctly that the middle seconds hand is both a jump minute hand or a sweep seconds hand, depending on whether the chronograph mechanism is engaged?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Psalty said:


> Do I understand correctly that the middle seconds hand is both a jump minute hand or a sweep seconds hand, depending on whether the chronograph mechanism is engaged?


No, there are four hands out of the center: hour/minutes, stop seconds hand, stop minutes hand (jumping).


----------



## Airquotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Is this going to offered in any other colorways? I'd love one in steel with orange accents and the bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Airquotes said:


> Is this going to offered in any other colorways? I'd love one in steel with orange accents and the bracelet.


Will get the answer tonight, stay tuned.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Orange accents are in the pipeline, bracelet is already available.

Three quick iPhone shots right from the Damasko booth in Düsseldorf


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

I really like green.
It looks like the color of night mode of cockpit panel!


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

stuffler said:


> No, there are four hands out of the center: hour/minutes, stop seconds hand, stop minutes hand (jumping).


I see it now. The first photos confused me. Thanks!


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)

Black/white on bracelet is the one. Sign me up.


----------



## Airquotes (Oct 4, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Orange accents are in the pipeline, bracelet is already available.
> 
> Three quick iPhone shots right from the Damasko booth in Düsseldorf
> 
> ...


Looks great thanks. Unfortunately on the bracelet it ends up being more then $6k here in Canada. Not an unreasonable price for what you're getting but it's definitely a lot.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Airquotes said:


> Looks great thanks. Unfortunately on the bracelet it ends up being more then $6k here in Canada. Not an unreasonable price for what you're getting but it's definitely a lot.


100% agree but fortunately I am not a bracelet guy. Never been.


----------



## ancap95 (Aug 26, 2019)

black and white with bracelet is sweet


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

stuffler said:


> But the caliber C51 can do a lot more... ...And the free space on the dial can be used for other ads, such as the display of a second time zone.


Maybe not new news, but this got my attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

nodnar said:


> Maybe not new news, but this got my attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rumours say thar there's a DC 88 in the pipeline, basically a DC86 with GMT display on a sub dial.


----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Rumours say thar there's a DC 88 in the pipeline, basically a DC86 with GMT display on a sub dial.


That sounds like an amazing watch!
Any timeline available?
Not sure I can wait another 8 years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

This may change the direction of my move away from chronographs.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Rumours say thar there's a DC 88 in the pipeline, basically a DC86 with GMT display on a sub dial.


Oh man, just kill me now...
and then throw it on the bracelet, I can only imagine the price... ouch. 
done in orange... yes, kill me, I am not going to sleep well tonight, lol


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Soon but not very soon would be my guess.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

I don`t understand that they now have two design`s.
Bezel and inlay of DC80 and different on DC86.
But they are same family.
Is DC86 higher ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

5277 said:


> I don`t understand that they now have two design`s.
> Bezel and inlay of DC80 and different on DC86.
> But they are same family.
> Is DC86 higher ?


I am not sure I understand ? The DC86 is 13,9 in height due to the slightly domed crystal. The DC80 has a flat crystal.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

This is very cool! I’m really digging the all black version;o


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

All Black (White)


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

I believe by 'higher' he means is it a more top end or higher level model, I could be incorrect.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe he is asking if there is a movement difference, like using Si

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

I really like the Black case with the green chronograph highlights. Beautiful while making a busy dial very easy to read and use. It’s a winner!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the orange on Damest is going to be the best-looking version.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Very nice and interesting watch. I can see why people have been eagerly awaiting it for many years now. I will definitely have some interest once the orange accented one arrives.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sparrowhawk said:


> I believe by 'higher' he means is it a more top end or higher level model, I could be incorrect.


Thanks. If so, the answer would be yes.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Nice! The all black and green are both amazing!


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Anybody get one yet?


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> Anybody get one yet?


Exactly. Where are we at now? any sold/available?
inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

aaamax said:


> Exactly. Where are we at now? any sold/available?
> inquiring minds want to know...


Had a phone call with Konrad yesterday to confirm my order for................a DC 57 Black SI.
Some DC86 have already been sold, obviously not to WUS members, most likely visitors of Watchtime Düsseldorf, and yes, the DC86 is available. 6-8 weeks delivery time. A lot of orders are in for the DC80 and DC82. Enough work in the hut ;-).


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

No.

There both is a chrono sweep seconds hand, activated by the chrono pusher, and a jump minute hand. They are separate. This watch also has a running seconds hand in the 9 o'clock register.


----------



## taildraggerpilot (Jul 19, 2013)

I think the white accented one will work for me....


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

The orange looks killer but not on their site yet...


----------



## brothertime (Feb 23, 2017)

Just to get the functions straight, the 24hr subdial corresponds with the main dial, it can’t be adjusted separately? The DC88 you mentioned would have a GMT function that shows a different time zone from the main dial?


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe that is basically an AM/PM indicator.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

brothertime said:


> Just to get the functions straight, the 24hr subdial corresponds with the main dial, it can't be adjusted separately? The DC88 you mentioned would have a GMT function that shows a different time zone from the main dial?


Yes.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Quite surprising, that there are no images of the the DC86 surfacing, other than the usual stock images. Also no reviews in any of the traditional social media outlets. Is Damasko shipping these watches already? Can't believe the silence after all of the positive response, that the DC86 created, when it was announced for the first time, many many moons ago.


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

Anybody get one yet? Bueller?


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

ldo123 said:


> Quite surprising, that there are no images of the the DC86 surfacing, other than the usual stock images. Also no reviews in any of the traditional social media outlets. Is Damasko shipping these watches already? Can't believe the silence after all of the positive response, that the DC86 created, when it was announced for the first time, many many moons ago.


This^

and this



Jrsaleh said:


> Anybody get one yet? Bueller?


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

aaamax said:


> This^
> 
> and this


"aaamax" - not quite sure what you tried to convey with your post!?


----------



## beau007 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a very interesting watch. I hope some new owners post pics!


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

ldo123 said:


> "aaamax" - not quite sure what you tried to convey with your post!?


Hello Ido, I was agreeing and also wanting an answer like the original posters, i.e., seconding their posts.


----------



## colwheel (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello , here is something:
https://wornandwound.com/introducing-damasko-unveils-the-dc86-their-latest-indestructible-central-minutes-chronograph/
https://uhrforum.de/threads/neue-uhr-damasko-dc86.411706/
I'am thinking about one or alternativ Tutima M2


----------

